# Wish to move to New York



## HyraG (May 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm a 22 y/o Irish guy with only junior cert schooling. Iv been a courier for 4 years here but really want to make a move to America. Iv got no family there and just asking for your advice on how to go about getting entry to US. I'd work in bar, couriering, etc but would also know how to go about been on the FDNY. Any bit of advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## HyraG (May 16, 2011)

I suppose my question is since I have no family in the US, do I have to find work and get a sponsor before I try to get in or can I apply for a work visa and then look for work?


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

HyraG said:


> I suppose my question is since I have no family in the US, do I have to find work and get a sponsor before I try to get in or can I apply for a work visa and then look for work?


You have to have a company sponsor you to get a work visa, and you have to be in your home country to pick up that visa. It is very hard for a company to get permission from the government to give someone a visa, so you won't get one unless you have some skills that are hard-to-find locally.

More basic info here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------



## HyraG (May 16, 2011)

So basically I need a collage degree or something of that nature before I even apply? Is there any other jobs I could get that doesn't require a collage education? Cheers for the info


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

HyraG said:


> So basically I need a collage degree or something of that nature before I even apply? Is there any other jobs I could get that doesn't require a collage education? Cheers for the info


Sorry - I got my thoughts mixed up.


----------



## HyraG (May 16, 2011)

What's the chances of me starting a small buisness? Iv like $15,000 saved up so far, is there a visa I could get for small business ?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Curious why anyone would want to move to NYC alone. Not only is it grimy here, but it's also extremely expensive - very hard to save money. I would much rather live in the country side somewhere in Ireland, than in a "concrete jungle". Not for anything, but this place can wreck marriages, and turn children rebellious. Believe me, you're better off where you are. Money and/or careers is not everything.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

HyraG said:


> What's the chances of me starting a small buisness? Iv like $15,000 saved up so far, is there a visa I could get for small business ?


Again read up on visa requirements in the stickies at the beginning of the US forum here. One of the items required is a biz plan.


----------



## mirko25 (May 23, 2011)

HyraG said:


> Hi, I'm a 22 y/o Irish guy with only junior cert schooling. Iv been a courier for 4 years here but really want to make a move to America. Iv got no family there and just asking for your advice on how to go about getting entry to US. I'd work in bar, couriering, etc but would also know how to go about been on the FDNY. Any bit of advice would be much appreciated.


I'm going to move to us too.
I got a BA in Literature and i'm looking for a trainee.
I don't speak english very well and i'm interested in a language course.
Any advice?
Thanks for your time.


----------

